# Milwaukee - M18 vs. M12 Impact Driver



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I have never had much use for 12V other than a Bosch pivoting head driver.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

splatz said:


> I use the Milwaukee M12 impact driver all the time but I might be retiring it. I left it at a job the other day and used the M18 impact driver instead.
> 
> The M18 is of course more powerful when you need it. But the M18 impact has four power settings, low medium and high and one for tek screws. The M12 has just high and low.


 You must have had the first gen M12 impact. The second gen impact and Surge have the 4 mode selection. I have never used it, I just keep it on full power and use the trigger.


> The M18 impact is shorter, so occasionally it fits where the M12 doesn't.


 The second gen M12 is shorter than the first gen. I am not sure if that makes it shorter than the M18 or not though.









> The M12 impact with the small battery (without the square butt) is really compact. But without putting it on a postal scale, the M18 impact with 2Ah battery feels more or less the same weight.


 The small M12 battery is all I ever used in the M12 impact, I never had a need for the larger XC battery. I don't have any small M18 batteries, the smallest is 5.0 so I cant compare. But the form factor of the M18 is bigger, while the M12 fits into my service tray or back pocket.



> All said and done I don't think I'd invest in the M12 line if I was buying from scratch, I'd just buy the M18 except the bandsaw.


 I love both M12 and M18. I don't see any advantage of using only one line. I think it would be a handicap.

One thing that you didn't mention is lights. The M12 sticklight was awesome, but I have replaced 90% of it's use with the USB model. However, I still use the M12 Rover all the time. It works just as well as a halogen light, it lights up the entire area in a pitch black basement for a panel change. They make an M18 model, but it's much bigger. I like the idea of being able to throw so many small form factor tools into a tray to limit trips in and out. It works great for service work, the last thing you need when going into an attic is extra trips up and down from the truck.









Go to Home Depot and play with the newest impact guns, see the new smaller size for yourself.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I have that M12 floodlight and it is nice, but I hardly use it. I don't know if there's anything comparable in the M18 line, I know there are some nice M18 lights. 

The reason I'd stick to M18 if I was buying from scratch is the batteries. You need to have a good collection of batteries to do what you need to do, it would have been better to just invest in all M18 batteries and chargers. 

I'd buy the m12 bandsaw kit with two of the square-butt batteries and everything else, stick to M18. 

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Milwauk...Battery-Charger-Hard-Case-2429-21XC/203349800


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

splatz said:


> I have that M12 floodlight and it is nice, but I hardly use it. I don't know if there's anything comparable in the M18 line, I know there are some nice M18 lights.


 They make a very similar Rover M18 model which is nice and has some upgrades, but I don't need the extra size.



> The reason I'd stick to M18 if I was buying from scratch is the batteries. You need to have a good collection of batteries to do what you need to do, it would have been better to just invest in all M18 batteries and chargers.
> 
> I'd buy the m12 bandsaw kit with two of the square-butt batteries and everything else, stick to M18.


 Batteries last so long that they aren't an issue for me anymore like they were in the NiCad days. 

I have a bunch of 5.0 and one 6.0 M18 batteries, and a bunch of 3.0 smalls and 4.0-6.0 XC M12 batteries. 

While I like the idea of having 1 battery system, in practice it really doesn't matter that much. 


> https://www.homedepot.com/p/Milwauk...Battery-Charger-Hard-Case-2429-21XC/203349800


 FWIW, that kit comes with the crappy old 3.0 XC battery. The larger capacity ones are the same size and weight. If 3.0 is good enough for you, you can get it in the smaller size.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

HackWork said:


> FWIW, that kit comes with the crappy old 3.0 XC battery. The larger capacity ones are the same size and weight. If 3.0 is good enough for you, you can get it in the smaller size.



I would just buy whatever kit is a good deal to keep the cost down, and keep the whole kit in the case separate from the M18 stuff. (I keep a large Ridgid rolling toolbox with all the tools, batteries, and chargers in it.) 



With two batteries, you can work all day with that bandsaw. If you keep one battery charging and one in the saw - I have never found myself cutting so much that the charger couldn't charge them faster than I could drain them. It's rare not to get a half day of work on a full charge.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

So far what is left out of the conversation is how awesome and hardworking the M-18 Bandsaw's are. It isn't all just teeny size pipe. A lot of my work involves running 2" emt conduits. That band saw makes my thing sing......... 

Also in my line of work, the Rigid tri-stand chain pipe vise is double awesome to have around. On tenant build outs I always drag one of them onto the job and leave it there until I'm done with the pipe in.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

splatz said:


> I would just buy a kit and keep that stuff in the case separate from the M18 stuff. (I keep a large Ridgid rolling toolbox with all the tools, batteries, and chargers in it.)
> 
> 
> 
> With two batteries, you can work all day with that bandsaw. If you keep one battery charging and one in the saw - I have never found myself cutting so much that the charger couldn't charge them faster than I could drain them. It's rare not to get a half day of work on a full charge.


That kit only comes with one battery, and it’s a really old 3.0 battery. I’d rather have a large battery and not have to charge while on the job. That’s one of the nicest things of switching from Dewalt 18 V, I never charge batteries on the job anymore. Usually one battery is more than enough, but sometimes I have to pop a second one in. But I charge them all in the van and never have to worry about it while working.

If you really want to stick to one battery system, then go for it. But I think you should put a lot of thought into which is the best tool for you while disregarding the battery system that it uses. Just my opinion. I know that I have done a disservice to myself over the years by not buying tools that could have helped me because they used a different battery system.

Even more recently, when I saw the Dewalt romex stapler I said that I would have bought it if it was Milwaukee since I had those batteries. But why? The kit is pretty inexpensive and it comes with 2 batteries and a charger. It might be slightly more convenient to have everything use the same battery, but in the end it would work just fine with them using their own batteries.


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

HackWork said:


> Even more recently, when I saw the Dewalt romex stapler I said that I would have bought it if it was Milwaukee since I had those batteries.


BAM! Milwaukee Romex stapler

https://www.amazon.com/Milwaukee-Battery-Batteries-durable-quality/dp/B07ZJLB7WP/


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

@splatz If you’re not worried about surprise butt secks that you didn’t know you wanted and are willing to give me your address, I will send you my M12 surge impact to replace the one you lost. It’s the new generation and works fine, but I like the old-fashioned impact a bit better. I don’t mind the extra noise that they make.


----------



## yamatitan (Sep 4, 2010)

I recently did the same thing, all my compact m12 batteries are getting old and wont hold much of a charge anymore. I switched to the latest gen3 m18 fuel impact that I already owned and really its not the much heavier and way more powerful. All the other points op listed are true as well imo.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

HackWork said:


> @splatz If you’re not worried about surprise butt secks that you didn’t know you wanted and are willing to give me your address, I will send you my M12 surge impact to replace the one you lost. It’s the new generation and works fine, but I like the old-fashioned impact a bit better. I don’t mind the extra noise that they make.


Thank you very much, that is a very kind and generous offer and I sincerely appreciate it. But I just left it up in the drop ceiling, I had the maintenance man there grab it and he'll hold onto it for me until my next stop there.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

HackWork said:


> @splatz If you’re not worried about surprise butt secks that you didn’t know you wanted and are willing to give me your address, I will send you my M12 surge impact to replace the one you lost. It’s the new generation and works fine, but I like the old-fashioned impact a bit better. I don’t mind the extra noise that they make.





splatz said:


> Thank you very much, that is a very kind and generous offer* and I sincerely appreciate it. But I just left it up in the drop ceiling, I had the maintenance man there grab it and he'll hold onto it for me until my next stop there.


(*I meant the impact driver offer, not the butt secks offer. )


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

splatz said:


> (*I meant the impact driver offer, not the butt secks offer. )


Not that that offer isn't also kind and generous.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

HackWork said:


> @*splatz* If you’re not worried about surprise butt secks that you didn’t know you wanted and are willing to give me your address, I will send you my M12 surge impact to replace the one you lost. It’s the new generation and works fine, but I like the old-fashioned impact a bit better. I don’t mind the extra noise that they make.


Can you send it to me instead? Pretty please? :vs_OMG::vs_OMG:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MTW said:


> Can you send it to me instead? Pretty please? :vs_OMG::vs_OMG:


Do you really want it? Could you actually use it?


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

HackWork said:


> Do you really want it? Could you actually use it?


The M12 Fuel Surge is what I use all the time. I haven't touched my Gen 1 Fuels since I bought it.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MTW said:


> The M12 Fuel Surge is what I use all the time. I haven't touched my Gen 1 Fuels since I bought it.


I like the way a normal impact works better than the hydraulic surge. I should have bought the generation 2 normal impact instead of the surge. Now I’m looking for a reason to buy the normal gen 2 impact.


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

HackWork said:


> I like the way a normal impact works better than the hydraulic surge. I should have bought the generation 2 normal impact instead of the surge. Now I’m looking for a reason to buy the normal gen 2 impact.


I love my M12 surge. I switched from a brushed M12 impact. Much quieter and but will has more power. Never had a fuel one, so I don't know what I'm missing. Not sure which generation is in this kit, but you can get an M12 fuel drill, impact, charger 2&4ah batteries for $124.53
https://www.electriciantalk.com/f2/hot-deals-280768/index4/#post5344618

This is the kit. You have to do this deal in store though. You can't return the 6ah separately if you order online.


https://www.homedepot.com/p/Milwauk...ee-6-0Ah-Battery-2598-22-48-11-2460/304755185


----------

